# ISPConfig 2.2.25 released



## Till (29. Aug. 2008)

ISPConfig 2.2.25 is available for download.

This ISPConfig release adds an interface for creating PTR records. It contains many small enhancements and several minor bugs were fixed.


Detailed Changelog
------------------

- Updated Clamav to 0.93.3.
- Converted linebreaks in config.inc.php to unix linebreaks.
- Fixed a bug in the regex for the name of the user in the mailuser login.
- Added turkish language files.
- Replaced "AllowOverride None" with "AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo" in the Python section of a vhost to allow .htaccess files.
- Added option to redirect to a custom URL after logout from ISPConfig; the URL can be defined in /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php.
- Added a second password field to the Mailuser interface to avoid typos when users try to change their passwords (password confirmation).
- Changed Javascript code to stop loading the tree menu infinitely in some browsers.
- Replaced deprecated configuration options from clamav.conf with new directives.
- Added new section in the DNS Manager that allows the individual creation/management of PTR records.
- Bugfix: "Create DNS" checkbox must not create A Record when the record is already existing as CNAME record.
- Bugfix: DNS records were created when shell access was enabled and FTP disabled; this is now fixed.
- Added domain name/hostname checks for slave and PTR records.
- Bugfix: A bug in the spanish language files has been fixed.

Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.25.tar.gz from ispconfig.org:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.25.tar.gz?download


Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.25.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------



## schmidtedv (29. Aug. 2008)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob's ein Fehler ist oder was passiert sein könnte, aber nach dem Update fehlt (wenn ich die DNS-Einträge bearbeite und erneut speichere) im Verzeichnis /etc/bin die *pri.117.20.211.in-addr* ...

Genauer, es wurde die zone

zone "117.20.211.in-addr.arpa" {
type master;
file "pri.117.20.211.in-addr.arpa";
};

aus der named.conf und zudem die Datei selbst entfernt. Ein Bug oder hab ich was übersehen?

Meine angepasste named.conf.master schaut so aus:


```
options {
pid-file "/var/run/bind/run/named.pid";
directory "{BINDDIR}";
auth-nxdomain no;
dnssec-enable yes;
};
logging {
channel bind9log {
file "/var/log/named-bind9.log" versions 3 size 10m;
severity dynamic;
print-time yes;
print-severity yes;
print-category yes;
};
channel security {
file "/var/log/named-security.log" versions 2 size 5m;
severity dynamic;
print-time yes;
print-severity yes;
print-category yes;
};
category default {bind9log;};
category security {security;};
category lame-servers {null;};
};
zone "." {
type hint;
file "db.root";
};
zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" {
type master;
file "db.local";
};
<!-- BEGIN DYNAMIC BLOCK: named_reverse -->
zone "{ZONE}.in-addr.arpa" {
type master;
file "pri.{ZONE}.in-addr.arpa";
};
<!-- END DYNAMIC BLOCK: named_reverse -->
<!-- BEGIN DYNAMIC BLOCK: named -->
zone "{DOMAIN}" {
type master;
file "pri.{DOMAIN}";
};
<!-- END DYNAMIC BLOCK: named -->
<!-- BEGIN DYNAMIC BLOCK: named_slave -->
zone "{DOMAIN}" {
type slave;
file "sec.{DOMAIN}";
masters { {MASTERS}; };
};
<!-- END DYNAMIC BLOCK: named_slave -->
//// MAKE MANUAL ENTRIES BELOW THIS LINE! ////
```
reverse_zone.in-addr.arpa.master:


```
$TTL 86400
@ IN SOA {SERVER_BIND_NS1_DEFAULT}. hostmaster.{SERVER_DOMAIN}. (
{SERIAL} ; Seriennummer
28800 ; Refresh, Sekunden
7200 ; Retry, Sekunden
604800 ; Expiry, Sekunden
86400 ) ; Minimum-TTL, Sekunden
;
NS {SERVER_BIND_NS1_DEFAULT}. ; Primärer DNS-Server
NS {SERVER_BIND_NS2_DEFAULT}. ; Sekundärer DNS-Server
;
<!-- BEGIN DYNAMIC BLOCK: reverse_records -->
{IP_ENDE} PTR {DNS_SOA}.
<!-- END DYNAMIC BLOCK: reverse_records -->
;;;; MAKE MANUAL ENTRIES BELOW THIS LINE! ;;;;
```


----------



## Till (29. Aug. 2008)

Das ist kein Bug. Schau mal in die Release notes, PTR Records werden jetzt nicht mehr automatisch angelegt, Du musst sie im FNS-Manager anlegen.


----------



## schmidtedv (29. Aug. 2008)

Wollte grad editieren....ich Depp....hat mich viel schwitzen gekostet bis ich auf den button PTR aufmerksam geworden bin und das ich somit den PTR neu anlegen muss. Danke


----------



## hahni (2. Sep. 2008)

Moin Till,

ist es eigentlich in einer der neuen Versionen angedacht, dass automatisch erkannt wird, ob die von ISPConfig mitgebrachte ClamAV-Version verwendet werden soll oder der clamd?

Es ist nämlich sehr aufwändig, dies immer nachträglich zu editieren (bei mehreren Servern immer wieder aufs Neue). Vor allem ist ja nun schon länger bekannt, dass ClamAV (nicht ISPConfig!) bezüglich Speichermanagement unsauber arbeitet...

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2008)

Muss ich mir mal ansehen, wie aufwändig das einzubauen ist.


----------



## hahni (2. Sep. 2008)

Bestens! Klingt gut...


----------



## planet_fox (2. Sep. 2008)

Ich hab auch noch was, es wer auch toll wenn isp fragen würde zewcks der suphp.conf


----------



## planet_fox (3. Sep. 2008)

Zitat von hahni:


> Moin Till,
> 
> Es ist nämlich sehr aufwändig, dies immer nachträglich zu editieren
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Was editierst du wo ?


----------



## hahni (4. Sep. 2008)

Ich muss immer den Pfad von ClamAV anpassen, damit statt dem mitgelieferten ClamAV der clamd von Ubuntu verwendet wird.

Bei Webpaketen mit wenig Speicher kommt es sonst zu Problemen, weil ClamAV den Speicher im "/tmp" nicht sauber freigibt. Das herauszufinden, hat leider ein Weilchen gedauert (dank Till gings schneller  ).

Aber vielleicht kümmert sich Till ja drum? Vor allem jetzt, wo es auch schon  ClamAV 0.9.4 gäbe?


----------



## hahni (15. Sep. 2008)

Inwieweit wird denn von Release zu Release am Spamfilter optimiert? Ich finde nämlich, dass seit 2.2.25 die Erkennungsrate sich verbessert hat? Oder ist das subjektiv?


----------



## sumsebum (15. Sep. 2008)

ich denke mal das ist subjektiv ......


----------



## hahni (15. Sep. 2008)

Schade! Diesmal hatte ich aber wirklich keinen Spam und wenn, dann war er richtig klassifiziert! Es wäre halt gut zu wissen, inwiefern hier ISPConfig eingreift oder es kann?


----------



## sumsebum (15. Sep. 2008)

naja aber der Spam wird doch durch Spamasassin geblockt und die Sachen die Du über Postfix selbst eingestellt hast... Black/Greylistings, URIBl, etc ....


----------

